# Next steps for my son



## DFArcher (Mar 15, 2006)

Look at Davis target sights. He has a web sight:

http://www.megavision.net/davis/3inch.htm

He also has a Ebay store and sells them cheaper there. I have 4 of his target sights, we have been using them for about 3 years. They work great, excellant quality, they never break and Brian is easy to work with. They cost about half what the Sure-Locs and the others go for.


----------



## bowhunter3131 (Oct 28, 2009)

HHA makes a good sight, its what i use and i shoot mostly 8s and 10s as well, i am 16 and have been shooting for just under a year if that helps


----------



## rezzen6.5killer (Jan 25, 2010)

*sights*

try vipers or swords they both offer extended sights with small diameter pins for around the $100 range both sights will also except a lens if he wants to later try a scope without having to buy a different sight


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Is he shooting target field or 3-D??

If you wnat one really good sight that is primarily a Hunting/3-D shight but is still capable of decent target results, and he wil be hard pressed to break it, look at teh HHA OL-5000 line of sights.


If he is shoot at a fixed 10 or 20 yard indoor target you can get great results with a tooth-pick and some duct-tape.


----------

